
Ask HN: What Is an Alternative to LinkedIn? - rawgabbit
What is the best professional site to connect with other people besides LinkedIn?
======
giantg2
It's hard to qualify what is 'best' without knowing what parts of the site are
most important to you, but here are my thoughts. There are some sites or pages
that are specific to an industry.

For example, county bee clubs and state beekeeper associations typically have
a Facebook group. Facebook, reddit, association/industry websites/forums can
give you the ability to create a profile, share information, and connect with
others. In-person meetings and conferences are an option too.

------
aazaa
Your own website operated under a domain you control. It contains prose,
images, and other useful information, created by yourself and available
nowhere else.

Build your own platform, not someone else's.

